# 9-month female pup viciously attacking our smaller dog!



## VizslaWu (Jul 21, 2014)

I need help/advice please! My baby Scarlett is 9-months. She has attacked my ten year old female jack Russell twice now. The first time it was over a food bowl, however she picked up my old lady dog by her neck and thrashed her around violently. This all happened with a babysitter at my house and I was terrified when I got the call! Poor jazzy had bite marks all over... Expensive bet trip and super worried Scarlett would do this again. Fast forward to last week... I get a call from my husband at work and this time our small dog had dug up a bone in the back yard and Scarlett attacked her again! This time she almost killed her it was so violent. My husband witnessed this attack and was able to stop it. My jack is terrified of her now 😥 
Here is the BIGGEST problem... I have four small children, the youngest are 2 and 3 and I'm so afraid she would attack one of them! After the first attacking I started only feeding Scarlett in her kennel to seperate the food. It seemed to work, but I can't always control the environment... Such as old random dog bones, kids food, etc. what should I do? Has anyone else experienced these problems? I would hate myself if I allowed my child to get hurt.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Sounds like she's very possessive (food, toys, items, etc). You may need to work with a trainer to teach her what is hers and what is not.... In the meantime don't leave her unsupervised so you can immediately correct unwanted behaviours. She has breached your trust and doesn't merit her independence. She should have to earn it back IMO.

There's a plott hound who comes to the dog park who was very possessive and attacked other dogs over balls, sticks, treats, etc. after a year of training with his owners he can now be at the park unmuzzled. I wish you and your family the best with her!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It maybe something you can work on and fix, or Scarlett may need to be in a one dog home. You won't know until you tackle the problem head on. Just because a dog will overly correct another dog, does not mean they will do the same to a human. You would need to look at her relationship with the kids separately, if she treats them differently than the other dog in the house.
Dogs don't play by human rules, and clearly Scarlett feels that your Jack Russell overstepped a line. She is coming into a age that she may want to be above the Russell in the pack household, but not yet equipped as a teenager to handle it correctly. Teenagers aren't known for having good impulse control.

I will pm you a email of someone that has many years of working with problem vizsla rescues. She may know of someone in your area to help you work with Scarlett, and some information to hold you over until you can start working with a behaviorist.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Seems to be very strange behavior from a puppy and Vizsla. Definitely notify the breeder as well. Vet check up? I would definitely feed separately and take all bones / toys away from common areas. Maybe needs increased physical activity / walks? Has she had her heat cycle yet?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We've seen this before and in our situation it was only between the two dogs. It was also with a terrier breed and a Vizsla. The terrier was quietly challenging the Vizsla. I would say in your instance the V is likely coming into the adolescent phase and asserting her position in the pack. Terriers in general are not ones to walk away from any challenge. We were, as you, concerned how it would be with other dogs, people, etc. There was no transfer of aggression to people or even other dogs. Also they were both bitches and it seems that when bitches fight (though infrequent), it is much more serious than when the boys fight.

In our instance we ultimately re-homed the terrier to a wonderful woman and the terrier lived a long, happy life being the center of attention. No other issues ever with the V and another dog.

Ken


----------

